# Topics > Robotics > Cryobots >  VALKYRIE, cryobot, Stone Aerospace Inc., Austin, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Stone Aerospace Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Cryobots Could Drill Into Icy Moons With Remote Fiber-Optic Laser Power"

by Michael Ray Taylor  
April 19, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Ice-diving robot could hunt for life beyond Earth 

Published on Jul 25, 2014




> Camped on a glacier, Lisa Grossman meets a robot that could pierce the ice of Jupiter's moon Europa and check its hidden ocean for signs of life
> Full story:  "Icy moon explorer gets an Alaska road test"
> 
> by Lisa Grossman
> July 23, 2014

----------

